# I'm Curious About Something...



## Daba's BBQ (Aug 11, 2022)

Some of the offset smokers I see for sale and in folk's backyards are truly amazing! They are huge! But what I want to know is how anyone can afford to spend $2000, $3000, $4000 or more on these things? And given their size, is everyone using them for competitive barbecue? There is no way people are using these in their backyards to make a few briskets, ribs, or pork butt. Just curious.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

My first offset was an Oklahoma Joe Highland, about $300 at Walmart back in the day plus mods. I learned to cook on it and still use it today for small cooks, but it simply didn't have enough room for bigger cooks. I started researching and saving my pennies until I could afford my "custom" pit, a TMG Copperhead 52" reverse flow. I do not do competition or commercial cooking, just cook for my family and friends which at times will be 30 or more here at my house.



Daba's BBQ said:


> There is no way people are using these in their backyards to make a few briskets, ribs, or pork butt.


Yes, my large offset is just for my backyard use. Matter of fact, it's rolling TBS right now...


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Aug 11, 2022)

How much did you pay for the TMG? I'm not being a arsehole, just curious since you arent doing competitive cooking? How large is it?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

The guys at TMG wanted to make a pit with a full 48" cook surface so this pit is 52" long. It is big and not something that I want to move around by myself. The lower rack is 48"x24", the upper rack is 48"x18". Probably weighs around 800 lbs. or so. I got the off-road wagon package, the fire basket, and I went and picked it up myself. I ordered it in February of 2021 and their backlog was about 16 weeks at that time which has since grown to 32-40 weeks. I picked it up in May of 2021 and I have around $3000 in it, but with the increase in the cost of metal, the price has gone up. I wish now that I had gotten the hotbox, as well.








						Copperhead 52 Reverse Flow
					

Our Copperhead Reverse Flow Smokers come standard with the following features: Built in Griddle top with drain 2 sliding cooks trays- 48”x24” and 48”x18” Front folding shelf Removable Reverse Flow Plates Paper Towel Holder 5” casters  2- Lava Lock thermometers Complete 1/4” steel construction...



					tmgpits.com
				




Here it is at their shop the day I picked it up...







Next to my OK Joe...


----------



## DougE (Aug 11, 2022)

I have the same Oklahoma Joe as Charles does, but I'd love to have something like his TMG, or a Bell Fab offset. I am not interested at all in competition. It's just a fact that pits made from heavier steel perform much better, burn less fuel, and make fire management easier. They are also engineered better; firebox to cook chamber size, stack size for proper flow, etc.


----------



## chp (Aug 11, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Some of the offset smokers I see for sale and in folk's backyards are truly amazing! They are huge! But what I want to know is how anyone can afford to spend $2000, $3000, $4000 or more on these things? And given their size, is everyone using them for competitive barbecue? There is no way people are using these in their backyards to make a few briskets, ribs, or pork butt. Just curious.


I went bigger and heavier for more consistent cooking temperature. I started out, like many of us, with cheaper and lighter options. I learned a lot that way, but I wouldn’t go back. I really enjoy my Horizon and bought it used.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Some of the offset smokers I see for sale and in folk's backyards are truly amazing! They are huge! But what I want to know is how anyone can afford to spend $2000, $3000, $4000 or more on these things? And given their size, is everyone using them for competitive barbecue? There is no way people are using these in their backyards to make a few briskets, ribs, or pork butt. Just curious.


I‘m guilty of spending more than that on my offset. Probably twice a year I cook for a large family gathering that will come close to filling it up.  Other than that I’ll fire it up just so my wife and I can have ribs for dinner. I wouldn’t turn down the opportunity to compete but I have no intentions of doing it. so yes we do use them in the backyard for small cooks. 
I love my my pit and if I had to make the decision again I’d pull the trigger again.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Aug 11, 2022)

I also started out with an OK Joe for about $250. Was looking for something bigger and better and found a used 48" Lang patio smoker about 2 years old for $600 from a widow whos husband just died a few months prior and just had to drive 6 hours to pick it up. It makes fantastic bbq. Then bought a lake house not too long ago and needed a smoker for there and went with a new Yoder 640s. How can I afford it? I went to college and became an engineer. I am also very frugal and save a large percentage of my take home pay every month. I prioritize what I spend my hard earned $ on, family, hobbies (smoking and golf), kids college fund. I drive a 17 year old truck and a 7 year old corolla because cars are the worst thing to spend money on. I eat out at restaurants maybe a couple times a month at most. If I cant pay cash or put it on my card and pay off the next month it doesnt get bought. It is all about lifes decisions and priorities. I do find myself smoking more often with the Yoder due to the convenience of firing it up and not having to babysit it. The que isnt as good as off the lang, but it is still delicious.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

I was prepared to drop $3200 on a Yoder Loaded Wichita 2 years ago. Then, I ran across Bell Fab, and dropped $950 on what is a comparable, size wise, pit. Quality wise, as good or better. 

I had a Char Broil for 15 years. Too small and flimsy even though I made good barbecue in it. Needed a bigger, better quality pit. 

You must be on the Offset Smokers of America Facebook group, or someone coincidentally posed a nearly identical question there.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 11, 2022)

Counting other peoples money is a bad look.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

It's all a matter of priorities. I spent $2200 on my SQ36 and cooked on it about twice a month. It was a solid rig that held temps well, ate a ton of wood. Got rid of it last year, getting too old to want to tend the fire for long smokes. I got a 26" Weber kettle to replace it. Using the SnS or snake method I can still do 10-12 hours cooks without having to lump the 110º + heat here to smoke a butt, get great smoke flavor, not offset, but dammed close. You can get a 26" Weber for around $350. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have the same Oklahoma Joe as Charles does, but I'd love to have something like his TMG, or a Bell Fab offset. I am not interested at all in competition. It's just a fact that pits made from heavier steel perform much better, burn less fuel, and make fire management easier. They are also engineered better; firebox to cook chamber size, stack size for proper flow, etc.


Doug, I agree about the heavy gauge metal. If someone can learn on a Ok Joe, then a heavier gauge cooker should be a piece of cake. When I first started looking, I was looking for somewhere close that I could go look at and pick up. Lang is a little closer than TMG and I probably would have bought a Lang had they just answered the phone or returned my calls or emails. Now I get emails from them regularly, too late. I really like the Bell Fab, but a little too far to go for a visit as are some of the pit makers in Texas that I like...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> You can get a 26" Weber for around $350.


My next purchase will be a 26" Weber and sell my Joe, or give it away...


----------



## Newglide (Aug 11, 2022)

chp said:


> I went bigger and heavier for more consistent cooking temperature. I started out, like many of us, with cheaper and lighter options. I learned a lot that way, but I wouldn’t go back. I really enjoy my Horizon and bought it used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your grease trap is working. I don't think he'll let a drop stay on the concrete long


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My next purchase will be a 26" Weber and sell my Joe, or give it away...


With a 22 and 26 inch Weber there's nothing that can't be done, and done well, on those cookers. Most versatile tool in the box. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 11, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Looks like your grease trap is working. I don't think he'll let a drop stay on the concrete long


My lab mix will lick the ash catcher tray on my Kettle to get the grease that will occ drip down while I'm cooking. And she will get the ashes also. I'm like "gross!"
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Most versatile tool in the box.


Amen!  

Ray, I really wanted to take your SQ36 off your hands.  
Then the realization of wood supply dashed that idea.  
Although I am surrounded by mesquite and one of the world's largest pecan groves is close by,  all of that wood is on private, state, or federal land.  I used to be able to get a little bit of free pecan wood but that changed over the past couple of years.  
The Weber kettle is by far a good alternative to a stick burner.  
Plus I can get bags of lump and briquettes for relatively cheap.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

Every little spotted Springer I've had worth it's weight loves to stick their head in the ash catcher for a treat. I could tell when they were in there the moment I went to pet their head. So darned cute.


----------



## DougE (Aug 11, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> My lab mix will lick the ash catcher tray on my Kettle to get the grease that will occ drip down while I'm cooking. And she will get the ashes also. I'm like "gross!"
> Jim


It took my dogs a year to figure out that there's a grease bucket on my pellet grill. Now I have to remember to take it off and put it inside the grill when I'm done cooking. I don't so much care that they get the little bit of grease out of it but they knock the bucket off and play football with it and mash it up.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah Stu, not a lot of hardwood trees grow in the desert. I used to buy 50lb bags of Hickory splits from Cabelas at $35 a pop, go thru a whole bag smoking a butt. Just broke into my last bag of oak a few minutes ago, spinning a couple of game hens later today. Bag should last about a year!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Amen!
> 
> Ray, I really wanted to take your SQ36 off your hands.
> Then the realization of wood supply dashed that idea.
> ...



Around here if the tree fell naturally then the state will allow us to take what we want. Most landowners are also pretty good about letting people clear out a felled tree. That is unless they burn wood for heat.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Every little spotted Springer I've had worth it's weight loves to stick their head in the ash catcher for a treat. I could tell when they were in there the moment I went to pet their head. So darned cute.



When old skidmark was alive he wouldn't go near the ash pan on my kettle, but he wouldn't let the kettle out of his sight if he saw smoke coming from it. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Around here if the tree fell naturally then the state will allow us to take what we want. Most landowners are also pretty good about letting people clear out a felled tree. That is unless they burn wood for heat.
> 
> Chris


Where Stu and I live hardly anyone ever turns their heater on Chris, during winter a pair of sweats will fill the bill. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Where Stu and I live hardly anyone ever turns their heater on Chris, during winter a pair of sweats will fill the bill. RAY



From October to the start of April is long-john season here. The heater usually starts running in late Sept./Oct. and is on full time from Nov.- Feb. Then it goes back to running occasionally. Spring/Summer and Fall are pretty reasonable. With some hit or miss days

Chris


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

We seem to go from one extreme to the other lately here in Long Island,  cold to wicked hot,  fall and spring don't exist.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 11, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Around here if the tree fell naturally then the state will allow us to take what we want. Most landowners are also pretty good about letting people clear out a felled tree. That is unless they burn wood for heat.
> 
> Chris


The problem around here with private land is finding out who owns it in order to ask for permission. 

A few years ago, one of the ranchers used to allow plinking/target practice on his land with the understanding that all trash, targets, and brass gets packed out when you're done.  
He locked it all down after some idiot shooting a tannerite gender reveal target started one the largest wildfires in history down here on state land. The fire then spread to federal and private land so the Forest Service ended up fighting the blaze.  
I don't blame the rancher one bit for closing his land because he maybe on the hook if a fire starts on his land.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> When old skidmark was alive


Damn Chris, I sure do miss Skidmark. He was an institution around here for a long time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> The problem around here with private land is finding out who owns it in order to ask for permission.
> 
> A few years ago, one of the ranchers used to allow plinking/target practice on his land with the understanding that all trash, targets, and brass gets packed out when you're done.
> He locked it all down after some idiot shooting a tannerite gender reveal target started one the largest wildfires in history down here on state land. The fire then spread to federal and private land so the Forest Service ended up fighting the blaze.
> I don't blame the rancher one bit for closing his land because he maybe on the hook if a fire starts on his land.


Get the "On X hunting" app. Emily uses it for real estate. Shows the property owners and boundaries. Outstanding app


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 11, 2022)

Back to the large trailer smokers, I got a new 72x30 reverse flow with rib box. I often cook for 10-15 people, and have 4 kids between me and the GF, 4 weddings..  And I'm considering getting back into comps..


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Get the "On X hunting" app. Emily uses it for real estate. Shows the property owners and boundaries. Outstanding app


It gets great reviews!

Thank you!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 11, 2022)

TNJAKE
  and 

 TH-n-PA


Thanks gents!  That will be mighty handy.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ve got several cookers right now. They probably are worth close to $10K new but I have around $5200 in them. Lang 84D deluxe with chargrill and a 270 KC cabinet. I didn’t count my smaller grills and griddles :) I’m 60 years old and have worked since I was 13. I worked my way from pushing a broom at the company to 34 years later being in commercial management. I’m fortunate to be in a position where the cost of these is very affordable for me. Especially so in the context of cooking is my number one hobby.  I don’t have boats, rec vehicles etc. , house is paid off too. These are my big boy earned toys and even my wife is good with it lol. I assure you my family, friends and neighbors are all thrilled with my choice. Here’s the Lang and the KC is my avatar here. Oh and yep, sometimes I’ll just throw a couple butts in but usually with some sides too  Also I’m rural and wood is very affordable once I built up good sources   I’ll reiterate that I  thankful to be fortunate enough to afford these things  I grew up relatively poor and I’ve cooked many years on cookers and grills that were gimmes or really inexpensive. Lastly there’s a ton of money to be saved on the high end cookers in th used market if your patient and diligent


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

I find it interesting that you're asking people to justify how and why they have top-shelf cookers, but being the helpful soul that I am, I'll chime in. First off is the "how". Like Jeff ( 

 jcam222
 ) I've worked all my life. Basically had job since I was 6 years old. Wife has been working since she was 12 so she too has worked all her life. We both come from humble roots and live well within our means. We could be driving a Mercedes or BMW but we don't. Tracy has a Toyota Highlander and my daily driver is a Dodge Journey. We have been very frugal over the years to put ourselves in a position now that we can do whatever we want financially. We owe nobody nothing and everything we own is paid for. That came from making sound financial decisions over the years. Now we get to enjoy what we've worked our entire lives for. Give it a shot and see what happens  If we decide that we want to spend $4000 on a smoker, we just do it.

 Here's an example of one that we got about 5 years ago after a 10 minute discussion. A custom made 54" T-Pit. This was just a tad over $3K.






After researching insulated vertical cabinet smokers a few months ago I decided to build one instead of having it built. This is one of the sacrifices you make along the way to be where we are now: do for yourself instead of paying somebody else to do it. Here is the one I built






Here is a pic of the stable of cookers I currently have. First one on the left is a 42" Lynx Professional. Between the grill, masonry work, granite tops, bottom cabinet doors, electrical, and gas lines I have about $12K invested. This went in when we built the house. Next is the cabinet smoker shown above that I built. After that is an interesting cart that I fabricated with a homemade hybrid Santa Maria grill and a 22" Blackstone griddle on it. The one in the rear left is my Rec Tec RT 700 and the one on the far right is a Weber 22" Performer Deluxe.






Now to the "why". Because I've worked for it all my life and can do it and because I want to. From my perspective, no other justification is necessary.

Peace


----------



## tbern (Aug 11, 2022)

tx smoker                              wow, that is an awesome display of cooking/smoking power you have!!  congrats on all those great toys!!   glad your wife and you get to enjoy using them!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

I am frugal, but I drive a 2022 Lincoln Navigator. Worked hard, too.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> ...house is paid off too. These are my big boy earned toys


Mine, too and YES, these are earned toys...


tx smoker said:


> Now to the "why". Because I've worked for it all my life and can do it and because I want to.


Me, too. Not rich by any means, but we're OK, debt free, and can do some of what we want within reason...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I am frugal, but I drive a 2022 Lincoln Navigator. Worked hard, too.


I'm not frugal, I'm CHEAP...lol. I keep my wife in something relatively new and dependable, I drive an 18 year old diesel truck, but it has only 105,000 miles...


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I am frugal, but I drive a 2022 Lincoln Navigator. Worked hard, too.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. We all have our priorities. For me, I'd rather drive a less expensive vehicle and buy a smoker if I want. Having been in the construction industry all my life, and still am. I just don't need a nice vehicle to destroy on construction jobs   A total waste of $$.  You've worked for it, you want it, therefore you deserve it.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I drive an 18 year old diesel truck, but it has only 105,000 miles...


Heck Charles, another 20 or 30 thousand miles it'll be broken in


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that. We all have our priorities. For me, I'd rather drive a less expensive vehicle and buy a smoker if I want. Having been in the construction industry all my life, and still am. I just don't need a nice vehicle to destroy on construction jobs   A total waste of $$.  You've worked for it, you want it, therefore you deserve it.


Yep, agree 100%. Cheers!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm not frugal, I'm CHEAP...lol. I keep my wife in something relatively new and dependable, I drive an 18 year old diesel truck, but it has only 105,000 miles...


Ha, all personal preference. Mrs. Displaced Texan is an airline captain, as am I. She, however, is happy driving her 2011 Ford Explorer.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 11, 2022)

If I had my way I'd have a top of the line offset. But, I have other priorities to take care of at the moment. Maybe one day I can get what I want. But for now I make do with what I got and as long as it turns out good food I'll continue to use it and upgrade as time allows. As long as I cont to hone my cooking skills and make decent food on what I have, When I get what I want, my skills will be on the level of the cooker. 
Like others have said, I work hard to pay for what I have. And I went through the "biggest and best" phase a while back. Still paying a lot of it off. Now I have learned to live within my means and that I dont need the grandest stuff. 
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 11, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> If I had my way I'd have a top of the line offset. But, I have other priorities to take care of at the moment. Maybe one day I can get what I want. But for now I make do with what I got and as long as it turns out good food I'll continue to use it and upgrade as time allows. As long as I cont to hone my cooking skills and make decent food on what I have, When I get what I want, my skills will be on the level of the cooker.
> Like others have said, I work hard to pay for what I have. And I went through the "biggest and best" phase a while back. Still paying a lot of it off. Now I have learned to live within my means and that I dont need the grandest stuff.
> Jim


Exactly Jim. I went through a phase when younger of buying well behind my means using the alright credit. Took a long time to recover from that and during that time I cooked with what I could afford and often it wasn’t very expensive. As time went by and I spent responsibly options opened up. I would NEVER consider financing an expensive smoker. If I can’t afford to buy it outright I don’t need it.


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I find it interesting that you're asking people to justify how and why they have top-shelf cookers, but being the helpful soul that I am, I'll chime in. First off is the "how". Like Jeff (
> 
> jcam222
> ) I've worked all my life. Basically had job since I was 6 years old. Wife has been working since she was 12 so she too has worked all her life. We both come from humble roots and live well within our means. We could be driving a Mercedes or BMW but we don't. Tracy has a Toyota Highlander and my daily driver is a Dodge Journey. We have been very frugal over the years to put ourselves in a position now that we can do whatever we want financially. We owe nobody nothing and everything we own is paid for. That came from making sound financial decisions over the years. Now we get to enjoy what we've worked our entire lives for. Give it a shot and see what happens  If we decide that we want to spend $4000 on a smoker, we just do it.
> ...


Like you and 

 jcam222
 wife and I always worked,  she is a director at a health insurance provider for 30 years.  I have always had my own business (good and bad years).  When ever she gets a comp check no matter how big,  it does not change a thing in our lives.  We have paid or put away enough for both kids college and grad school.  Have 2 houses paid for outright.  We always buy our cars generally about 1 year old.  Wife's benz was 58Kmsrp and we paid 34K at 1 yo with 11k miles.  I always take a 3 year note on cars and drive our cars into the 100K miles and counting.

We are at the point that we could buy any smoker or anything we want...but I am cheap and am still hemming and hawing about dropping $400 on a used gravity feed...lol  Damn I am going to leave the kids a bunch of money when I drop dead,  maybe they will have fun with it.

Point is,  getting to this point starts early in life,  takes diligence and discipline.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> Damn I am going to leave the kids a bunch of money when I drop dead,  maybe they will have fun with it.
> 
> Point is,  getting to this point starts early in life,  takes diligence and discipline.



Hi Daddy Cliff. I know it's possible to have a nephew older then his uncle, but is it possible to have a son older then his father? Must be adopted.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2022)

Offset smokers are cool! But I honestly just don't think I'd want to invest in the time needed to keep it going. I might get a 26 weber kettle just cuz I want to! Worked all my life as well...heck was driving tractors at age 7...and life definitely hasn't been easy. I drive an 06 GMG diesel,  just bought a new truck and paid cash for it...it's an 07 Chevy duramax and just broke in at 149,000 miles. But it has 80,000 less than my 06 and almost an exact twin! Wife says we have a his and hers now lol! So I would say alot of us have earned it! 

Grandpa Cliff...how come you never invite me over or visit ? 

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Offset smokers are cool! But I honestly just don't think I'd want to invest in the time needed to keep it going. I might get a 26 weber kettle just cuz I want to! Worked all my life as well...heck was driving tractors at age 7...and life definitely hasn't been easy. I drive an 06 GMG diesel,  just bought a new truck and paid cash for it...it's an 07 Chevy duramax and just broke in at 149,000 miles. But it has 80,000 less than my 06 and almost an exact twin! Wife says we have a his and hers now lol! So I would say alot of us have earned it!
> 
> Grandpa Cliff...how come you never invite me over or visit ?
> 
> Ryan


No sugar daddy here,  just scrimped and saved for the last 40 years of our adult life.  3 vehicles well north of a 100K miles in the household now.


----------



## FreshGround (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> We are at the point that we could buy any smoker or anything we want...*but I am cheap and am still hemming and hawing about dropping $400 on a used gravity feed*...lol  Damn I am going to leave the kids a bunch of money when I drop dead,  maybe they will have fun with it.



And that attitude is why you can now buy any smoker you want.  Well done.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> No sugar daddy here,  just scrimped and saved for the last 40 years of our adult life.  3 vehicles well north of a 100K miles in the household now.


Yes I know! Just figured it up, 6 vehicles,  just over 1.1 million miles combined lol. The 92 Chevy does need brakes though. I'm thinking my vehicle warranties are up!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

Haven't had a mortgage in over 20 years now, pay the CC bill off in full every month, retired at age 55. Make hay while the sun shines, you won't be young forever, nice to have a litle jingle in your jeans. RAY


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Haven't had a mortgage in over 20 years now, pay the CC bill off in full every month, retired at age 55. Make hay while the sun shines, you won't be young forever, nice to have a litle jingle in your jeans. RAY


No one likes a braggart. 

Except me, of course.


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yes I know! Just figured it up, 6 vehicles,  just over 1.1 million miles combined lol. The 92 Chevy does need brakes though. I'm thinking my vehicle warranties are up!
> 
> Ryan


OK  you got me beat,  8 vehicles much less miles...then again I only put 3500 miles on my 81 Vette in 23 years...lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> OK  you got me beat,  8 vehicles much less miles...then again I only put 3500 miles on my 81 Vette in 23 years...lol


I didn't count my 73 Mustang,  don't remember what it has for miles, it's on the hoist and restoration not complete yet.

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I didn't count my 73 Mustang,  don't remember what it has for miles, it's on the hoist and restoration not complete yet.
> 
> Ryan


yeah I have my 74 Triumph TR6 above my vette.  neither one gets driven and I don't have a restoration as an excuse.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm thinking my vehicle warranties are up!


I've been trying to get in touch with you about your car's extended warranty.....


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I've been trying to get in touch with you about your car's extended warranty.....


Quit calling my house constantly I told you Ryan don't live here


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Quit calling my house constantly I told you Ryan don't live here


But if you'd just confirm the year, make, and model of your vehicle.....


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2022)

But your calling Ryan not me


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice cars 

 clifish
 … Ryan, awesome too!  
BTW, my pit/heeler mix peed in the same spot today, yesterday, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before…. He likes that spot!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Some of the offset smokers I see for sale and in folk's backyards are truly amazing! They are huge! But what I want to know is how anyone can afford to spend $2000, $3000, $4000 or more on these things? And given their size, is everyone using them for competitive barbecue? There is no way people are using these in their backyards to make a few briskets, ribs, or pork butt. Just curious.


That's kind of like asking a farmer how much land he owns.

Keith


----------



## DougE (Aug 11, 2022)

912smoker said:


> That's kind of like asking a farmer how much land he owns.
> 
> Keith


Or how many head of cattle he has. (Not talking about among friends, but perfect strangers asking).


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cars
> 
> clifish
> … Ryan, awesome too!
> BTW, my pit/heeler mix peed in the same spot today, yesterday, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before, the day before…. He likes that spot!


better trained than my kids...lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> better trained than my kids...lol



He’s a good dog!  He is a rescue pup… Was a bait dog… We have had him for almost 3 years… He is still timid…. Great dog though!  I pity the fool who messes with my wife and kids if I’m not home!


----------



## clifish (Aug 11, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> He’s a good dog!  He is a rescue pup… Was a bait dog… We have had him for almost 3 years… He is still timid…. Great dog though!  I pity the fool who messes with my wife and kids if I’m not home!


Love a rescue of any animal,  good for you...and the pup!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2022)

912smoker said:


> That's kind of like asking a farmer how much land he owns.
> 
> Keith


Not so much how much he owns...but how his crops yielded! First liar don't stand a chance! 

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> Love a rescue of any animal,  good for you...and the pup!



Thanks, it’s been a win/win!  Mostly on our part!  He is the most compassionate pup… he has a big heart!  He is slowly learning he can trust us and we won’t hurt him!  3 years in the making… can’t imagine what he was subjected too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not so much how much he owns...but how his crops yielded! First liar don't stand a chance!
> 
> Ryan




^^^ That!!


----------



## DougE (Aug 11, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Was a bait dog…


Anyone who would do that to a dog needs to be fed into a wood chipper feet first ... very slowly.

I don't know what happened to this guy before I adopted him from the humane society, but it took a couple years for him to stop ducking his head when I reached out to pet him, and about another year to fully bond with me. He's mine through and through now, though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> Anyone who would do that to a dog needs to be fed into a wood chipper feet first ... very slowly.
> 
> I don't know what happened to this guy before I adopted him from the humane society, but it took a couple years for him to stop ducking his head when I reached out to pet him, and about another year to fully bond with me. He's mine through and through now, though.
> 
> View attachment 640574



Agree 

 DougE
 , thanks for sharing!  That is one beautiful pup!

Sounds as if we both had an uphill battle due to shitheads….

Here’s my boy…


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ll get a better pic and share later… he’s snoozing!


----------



## DougE (Aug 11, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I’ll get a better pic and share later… he’s snoozing!


Looks like a big puppy just like I have, well, I have another big puppy I adopted at the same time, but she was never abused as far as I know. I can't fathom why anyone would have abused him. He's about as sweet a dog as you could ask for.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> I am going to leave the kids a bunch of money when I drop dead, maybe they will have fun with it.


I'm not really worried about leaving a legacy for our children and grandchildren, they'll be alright on their own. I grew up poor and I know it sounds silly, but my concerns are things such as opening the refrigerator and it's empty or flipping the light switch and nothing happens. Yeah silly, I know...


clifish said:


> Point is, getting to this point starts early in life, takes diligence and discipline


I started from day 1 of my working life and have tried to teach our children the same...


sawhorseray said:


> Haven't had a mortgage in over 20 years now, pay the CC bill off in full every month, retired at age 55.


I retired at 56, no debt. I'd love a new(er) truck, but at today's prices, can't afford to pay cash and don't want to take on any debt...


----------



## clifish (Aug 12, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I retired at 56, no debt. I'd love a new(er) truck, but at today's prices, can't afford to pay cash and don't want to take on any debt...


We are both 55,  probably could afford to retire but lack of access to affordable health insurance for the next 10 years is a big drawback.  Luckily the way the world went we both work from home full time so we have the flexability to work here or in PA when we want to get away.

I am with you on vehicles,  I think it won't be until later 2023 for it to calm down.  Maybe then I can get a new or slightly used one when the economy hits the bed and the dealerships are over run with inventory.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> ...lack of access to affordable health insurance for the next 10 years is a big drawback


Yes Cliff, health insurance costs are crazy. My wife was carrying us on her plan until she joined me in retirement this past January and that's when it got scary. We got on an ACA plan administered by BCBS of SC that with the income tax credits is free. High deductible and out of pocket costs, but still protection against a significant health event. Those credits were just extended and I don't really see anything changing for at least the next 2 years and by then we'll both be eligible for Medicare. I've got some money saved in an HSA for a supplement plan that I could use now to purchase a health insurance plan, but at ~$2000+/month...I'll just wait. Fortunately neither of us currently has any health issues, but we are getting older and things can change. As I've gotten older, I've found out that things hurt more, more things hurt, and things hurt longer, but just got to be tough.

Maybe next year the chip shortage will ease up, people will stop paying ridiculous prices for everything with 4 wheels (new and used), and I can find a decent deal on a newer truck. Until then I'll just keep on driving and repairing my '04 F250...


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2022)

Without going back through the 4 pages, did the OP ever comment further?


----------



## clifish (Aug 12, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Without going back through the 4 pages, did the OP ever comment further?


not since page 1 but I am sure he started another thread on the same topic somewhere.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Without going back through the 4 pages, did the OP ever comment further?


So you mentioned something about a belfab smoker for around $950 ? 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> So you mentioned something about a belfab smoker for around $950 ?


I have no idea when he bought that smoker but I can guarantee you, from experience, that steel costs have skyrocketed. Also, as Craig's products have become more widely known, the wait list is getting pretty lengthy. Regardless though, you'll probably get a far better deal from him that you'll likely get from other fabricators.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> So you mentioned something about a belfab smoker for around $950 ?
> 
> Ryan





tx smoker said:


> I have no idea when he bought that smoker but I can guarantee you, from experience, that steel costs have skyrocketed. Also, as Craig's products have become more widely known, the wait list is getting pretty lengthy. Regardless though, you'll probably get a far better deal from him that you'll likely get from other fabricators.


Yes, 24x48 two years ago. Probably more $$ now, but then again, so are all the big brands, I would imagine.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2022)

Guess I'll stick to building some type of enclosure for our current smokers and what not. Guess we should decide what we want 1st...something to get us out of the wind during hot months and protect us during the cold as well. Without using the garage all the time. Then I'll have a place to stay if I get in the dog house 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Guess I'll stick to building some type of enclosure for our current smokers and what not.


It doesn't hurt a bit to check in with him and see what current pricing is.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> It doesn't hurt a bit to check in with him and see what current pricing is.


It might when wife thinks I have too many already! And not a decent place to keep them indoors without taking up all the garage space.

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Guess I'll stick to building some type of enclosure for our current smokers and what not. Guess we should decide what we want 1st...something to get us out of the wind during hot months and protect us during the cold as well. Without using the garage all the time. Then I'll have a place to stay if I get in the dog house
> 
> Ryan



Lol , wish I made mine just a little bigger for a folding cot or something . When I would sooner be with the smoker
than in the house, after I say something stupid












David


----------



## tbern (Aug 12, 2022)

David;
       Very nice looking smoker shed!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 12, 2022)

tbern said:


> David;
> Very nice looking smoker shed!!




Thanks, I've been out there in a lot of different weather. When the snow is too deep I think twice about going out. Until I make a path lol

David


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 15, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> How much did you pay for the TMG? I'm not being a arsehole, just curious since you arent doing competitive cooking? How large is it?


I have a offset trailer pit smoker that is 6' long. I cook only for family and friends in the back yard a few times a year...Of course that isn't the only pit either. Each has its use.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Lol , wish I made mine just a little bigger for a folding cot or something . When I would sooner be with the smoker
> than in the house, after I say something stupid
> 
> 
> ...


You need it much larger David! Enough room to cuddle with your team of sled dogs at night so you don't freeze to death! Maybe get a wood burning stove in there too. RAY


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> You need it much larger David! Enough room to cuddle with your team of sled dogs at night so you don't freeze to death! Maybe get a wood burning stove in there too. RAY


Don't forget the big screen TV, the kegerator, and bar maybe a nice comfy recliner or two. Heck get it all set up and the wife may never see him again


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 15, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Don't forget the big screen TV, the kegerator, and bar maybe a nice comfy recliner or two. Heck get it all set up and the wife may never see him again


I actually have all of that but still kinda enjoy the wife....as well as the AC. Truth be told, we never watch the TV on the patio. Sounds like you have your priorities straight though Jerry   

Robert


----------



## clifish (Aug 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I actually have all of that but still kinda enjoy the wife....as well as the AC. Truth be told, we never watch the TV on the patio. Sounds like you have your priorities straight though Jerry
> 
> Robert


How can you watch TV on the patio in 200 deg heat...lol


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> How can you watch TV on the patio in 200 deg heat...lol


See below   


tx smoker said:


> Truth be told, we never watch the TV on the patio.



Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> How can you watch TV on the patio in 200 deg heat...lol


You don't plug in the patio TV until you have the patio misters installed. Duh!


----------



## clifish (Aug 15, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> You don't plug in the patio TV until you have the patio misters installed. Duh!
> View attachment 640975


nice!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> You need it much larger David! Enough room to cuddle with your team of sled dogs at night so you don't freeze to death! Maybe get a wood burning stove in there too. RAY



Thanks Ray my sled dogs are Chihuahua's so not a lot of room needed ,  about the wood stove ,I could just keep smoking in there to keep the shed warm, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 16, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Don't forget the big screen TV, the kegerator, and bar maybe a nice comfy recliner or two. Heck get it all set up and the wife may never see him again



Don't give Mona any ideas , I could than just be the property maintenance guy, would not have to go into the big house at all

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 16, 2022)

I would still sneak up on the lake side of the deck to watch some late night TV












David


----------



## 3montes (Aug 16, 2022)

This is my offset. Had it for about 12 years now I guess. Can't even begin to guess how many pounds of pork butt, briskets, and ribs have been through it.  I've fired it up to cook a single rack of ribs just for myself. I cook for other folks quite often and have turned a buck or two doing it. It's a one off custom by a independent fabricator in Texas. Paid 5G's for it back then. Doubt you could touch it for that now. 

It's got it all. Wood storage, prep table with storage underneath, space to tie down three coolers and a dual propane burner. Not to mention it runs like a dream. It's priceless to me now as so many memories are tied to it through cooking at weddings and various parties. I've met hundreds of people I otherwise never would have met had I not had it.  It's a member of the family quite honestly. 

These pics are from when it was new and still in Texas.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 17, 2022)

I wonder if the OP is still curious.


----------



## clifish (Aug 17, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I wonder if the OP is still curious.


Does not matter anymore...lol


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I wonder if the OP is still curious.





clifish said:


> Does not matter anymore...lol


That is correct Cliff.

Robert


----------



## MSU_Kettle (Aug 25, 2022)

Not the OP, just the new guy on here, has been a interesting read.


----------

